# Gunned down for believing in Christ the msm is silent as the persecution of Christians escalates



## MindWars (Nov 2, 2018)

The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it. 

Gunned Down For Believing In Christ: The Mainstream Media Is Silent As The Persecution Of Christians Escalates

Of course the US is silent ,  thei rmsm morons  have almost succeeded in pulling all their sheep into godless , democratic haters than any other time  in our life time.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Nov 2, 2018)

Christians, men and defenders of Western culture like the Proud Boys have no right to resist in the minds of the libtards.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> 
> Gunned Down For Believing In Christ: The Mainstream Media Is Silent As The Persecution Of Christians Escalates
> 
> Of course the US is silent ,  thei rmsm morons  have almost succeeded in pulling all their sheep into godless , democratic haters than any other time  in our life time.


If they are so important their God can save them..or their God is weak and has no interest in them.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 2, 2018)

This reminds of one person from the Columbine school shooting. She too was shot at for believing in the Lord.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Vastator (Nov 2, 2018)

Score more points for the diversity cult...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...



And if their god saves them by giving them guns to use against you, their oppressors?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 2, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


they're oppressors..


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...


Smart mouthing God ehh moon Glow?


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...



Wow.  What a piece of shit you are.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


God is the piece of shit for doing nothing,,,as usual.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Yes, that invisible creature created by cave dwellers.


----------



## gipper (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I guess haven’t heard of a guy named Jesus.  Look him up.


----------



## idb (Nov 3, 2018)

MindWars said:


> The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> 
> Gunned Down For Believing In Christ: The Mainstream Media Is Silent As The Persecution Of Christians Escalates
> 
> Of course the US is silent ,  thei rmsm morons  have almost succeeded in pulling all their sheep into godless , democratic haters than any other time  in our life time.


Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.

However...I wouldn't want to be a Jew in the US.


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Wow.  You are one twisted asshole.


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2018)

Sure makes complaints about shopkeepers not saying “Merry Christmas” _almost_ petty by comparison.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


I have heard of him why is he always hiding?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


So are people that are slaves to an invisible god.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 3, 2018)

idb said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...


An EXTREMELY ignorant statement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



They are oppressors for being gunned down?

Blame the victim much, Comrade?


----------



## K9Buck (Nov 3, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



He's obviously a huge bigot, just like the moonglow moron that I put on ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> God is the piece of shit for doing nothing,,,as usual.



If there is a god, then he gave us minds. From those minds can the knowledge to build guns. Those guns will protect us from you our oppressors. Hence, god is protecting us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

idb said:


> Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.
> 
> However...I wouldn't want to be a Jew in the US.



But you and your fellow Marxists are working hard to make sure Islam replaces Christianity. Muslims are so much more tolerant and forward thinking, da Comrade?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > God is the piece of shit for doing nothing,,,as usual.
> ...


I do not believe in repression so you are barking up the wrong tree...unlike religions and their so-called morals that suppress humans..


----------



## WheelieAddict (Nov 3, 2018)

infowars is totally reliable dude, buy some bone broth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

mdk said:


> Sure makes complaints about shopkeepers not saying “Merry Christmas” _almost_ petty by comparison.



You Stalinists sue shopkeepers who dare say Merry Christmas out of existence. You have outlawed that speech long ago.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sure makes complaints about shopkeepers not saying “Merry Christmas” _almost_ petty by comparison.
> ...


Make up stuff will ya, no one is repressed from saying Merry Christmas, now maybe you business want to be all inclusive to the holiday season by saying happy holidays, but that is the business that does it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> [
> So are people that are slaves to an invisible god.



Comrade, you claim there is no god, yet this nonexistent god has slaves?

Are you off your meds again?


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sure makes complaints about shopkeepers not saying “Merry Christmas” _almost_ petty by comparison.
> ...



Stop making shit up about me.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Morals such as don't steal, don't rape, don't kill? Clearly you Marxists don't follow such morals.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> infowars is totally reliable dude, buy some bone broth.




Infowars is only slightly more reliable than CNN. Double check anything they post.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Those morals were practiced long before Jesus came around..or the Jews..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

If you don't like your christians being killed then stop pushing your religion where it's not wanted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




DERP



Being a fucking liar might get you a merit badge at your next democrat hate-a-thon, but really.

Bah, humbug! ACLU sues over Christmas tree cross

SCHLUSSEL EXCLUSIVE: Target Forbids “Merry Christmas” (& Why You Can’t Always Believe Snopes)

BTW, Snopes flat out fucking lied on the above, which is why Marxist "fact check" sites are worse than useless.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

mdk said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Are you saying that the anti-Christian left (you're not secular, you promote Islam) does not engage in legal terrorism to crush the religious nature of the holiday?


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




None of which was my doing nor I am responsible for, dumb twat. Why do you feel compelled to lie about my positions?


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No, what I am saying is that you making shit about me and painting me with brush to fit your little narrative. Not shocking as stupid assholes do that all the time around here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Those morals were practiced long before Jesus came around..or the Jews..



Oh yes, humans have been jewels to each other. The Romans were such wonderful people who would never kill. The Huang dynasty sure wouldn't declare all females to be property of the state to be raped by any imperial soldier at a whim. The Mongols would never herd 10,000 people into a "kill zone" and ride them down over days to slaughter every living creature.

Yes stupid, humans are just naturally good and kind. When you Communists purged religion from Cambodia, the depth of the kindness and morality of the secular Khmer Rouge amazed the world and perhaps delighted you.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Target is a corporation and is not an individual, what an employee does on Target time and property is Target's business..
The tree cross suit was dropped.

Yet I can say Merry Christmas anytime I like....and no one stops me...Please cry me a river you poor oppressed majority.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...



He will. The end is already written.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



The sad thing is all the twist and anger is hurting God not one bit.

His own soul, yes. 

Always.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I am not a slave. I choose. You do not. It's a choice God is allowing. You will go down to the very pit of Hell shaking your fist at Him. I would not recommend it. I would advise you to turn back even now.

But He will allow it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

mdk said:


> None of which was my doing nor I am responsible for, dumb twat. Why do you feel compelled to lie about my positions?



Are you a democrat, part of the Marxist left? If so, they it is your doing as you promote the party and policies behind all of this.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Those morals were practiced long before Jesus came around..or the Jews..
> ...


The god damned christians killed the natives of North and South America to take their land and possessions and no God raised not a finger to help anyone. Christians are fake just like all other religions..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


I was raised in the church, now tell me more propaganda to support your reliance upon an invisible God.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

If they died in the name of Christ then surely you know what that means? You have read the Bible, no?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Target bowed to continual lawsuits by PAW and the ACLU. You Stalinists have engaged in litigatory terrorism to stifle the freedom of religion and speech of the majority of the nation.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


What makes the christians ending any different than other endings in other religions?


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > None of which was my doing nor I am responsible for, dumb twat. Why do you feel compelled to lie about my positions?
> ...



No to both. You couldn’t have just asked me this earlier instead ranting and leaping to wild conclusions.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



That doesn't mean a darn thing, "raised in the church". Most of America was raised in the church and doesn't know one darn thing about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> I am not a slave. I choose. You do not. It's a choice God is allowing. You will go down to the very pit of Hell shaking your fist at Him. I would not recommend it. I would advise you to turn back even now.
> 
> But He will allow it.




Ah, but don't you see, that is what angers the left so deeply.

Christianity is a belief system where the individual is responsible directly to god. This means that they have a duty to a greater authority than kings or dictators. This is intolerable to the left, who view the masses as their property.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



'Cause Christians have a man who died and came back to life to prove that He was the Son of God, that was witnessed by other people who wrote it down in eyewitness testimony in the world's most-read book. That has real history in it. Not like Norse fables and so many other world religions.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You have got to be the stupidest fuck I have ever met the way you throw out pejoratives..Not wanting to be a sucker in a sham religion has not a damn thing to do with Stalin...Derp..I as a human have never stopped anyone from practicing their religion yet your religion has tried to control what I say and do in public, so piss off..


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Please explain how Christianity controls what you "do or say" in public in 2018.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




HERPADERPADERPITY DERP

Dumb fuck.

Disease killed far more Indians than the Americans you so bitterly hate. Small pox particularly.

You Marxists love to lie about shit.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


His Dad said "you shall not worship any other gods".. Yet Christians adorart Jesus as a God, blasphemy comes to mind. They also pray to idolic symbolism..Stupid people don't know their own religion and its rules because they are trying to always break those rules.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



What year is "derp", like 2007? I mean I'm well into middle age....my kids are in college...and even *I* know this. Geez


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Make excuses for the sins of the father it matters not. I can see the truth. Christians are no better than any other human...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Jesus is God. The Three in One, the Trinity. God the Father, Son, Holy Ghost. Only the Christian God can create out of love from eternity, because only the Christian God had others (yet One, too) to love from eternity. 

I'm not going to do stupid debate btw, I don't have time.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



And that is exactly the point. That is exactly why Jesus had to come.

If you were raised in the church how did you miss all this? Nevermind though. Many churches, tragically, just don't teach it that well.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I learned more about the religion out of church than I ever did inside of the church.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> That doesn't mean a darn thing, "raised in the church". Most of America was raised in the church and doesn't know one darn thing about it.



I was raised in a protestant home. Went to evangelical churches my entire life. I've read the Bible cover to cover on three occasions. I certainly know quite a few "darn things" about it.

And I still reject it.

I defend the right of Christians to worship as they please, I defend rights. But that is not to be construed to mean I am a Christian, far from it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 3, 2018)

Leftist say........

Save your bullets against MS13 and the good men of their gangs.......for those evil Christians !


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


They do not now but have  years ago when I was growing up in the 1960's.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leftist say........
> 
> Save your bullets against MS13 and the good men of their gangs.......for those evil Christians !


I am sure they don't, according to your propaganda leftist hate guns and are effeminate funny boys in onesies...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




On Columbus day Michael Knowles in his dailywire podcast went through the atrocities committed by the "native" Americans before the Europeans arrived, in particular he pointed out that the Aztecs murdered 80,000 people in order to dedicate a temple to one of their gods...and they did it with knives cutting out hears......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




No, they aren't, and they admit it......they know they are human and commit sins, and they seek forgiveness as well as forgiving those who sin against them.....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yet christians claim to have a god of love and peace, yet that is not the religion they practiced on the Indians.
So who is better?(neither)


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




And you don't understand that God has a different view on his intervention in our affairs.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Derp is timeless, as is LMAO and a dozen other message board phrases. When Moonie becomes stupid, it is the appropriate response.

Unless you think his idiocy about "Christians murdering Indians to steal their land" is somehow erudite?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




What part of the teachings of Jesus said to go out, steal and murder?   If I call myself a Vegan, but regularly eat steak, am I a Vegan?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So it was the Jews, Muslims, Confucius followers?  Deny all you like it only shows your lack of knowledge on the subject..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


What motivated you to go to prison, Jesus..


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




I have never been to prison...and so far I have never been arrested....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Sorry wrong character..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Which excuse, and which sin?  You begin with a false premise, that the hated "white man", the designated object of hatred by the left (which you have substituted "Christian" for,) came in and "stole" the land of the Indians. This of course is disingenuous mythology perpetrated by the agenda driven left. It is amusing that the closest example of the hated white people taking land by force is Mexico city and the defeat of the Aztecs. Yet to the Stalinist democrats in America, the Mexicans are "native Americans." No, they are the ones who vanquished and slaughtered the Aztecs. Oh, and the Aztecs dearly NEEDED to be vanquished, they were a brutal and cruel civilization on the level of the Nazis. (Neil Young is a fucking moron)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



The Aztecs were worse than the Nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 3, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Jews, Muslims and Confucians have perpetrated countless atrocities. Deny all you like, it only shows your lack of integrity.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 3, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> This reminds of one person from the Columbine school shooting. She too was shot at for believing in the Lord.
> 
> God bless you and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly


You know that's not true, right?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 3, 2018)

^^^ How do you know that it isn't? Were you there?

God bless you and the girl's family always!!!

Holly

P.S. No, I was not there either, but why would something like this be lied about?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 3, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean a darn thing, "raised in the church". Most of America was raised in the church and doesn't know one darn thing about it.
> ...



Defensive much?


----------



## idb (Nov 5, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


Educate me then.


----------



## idb (Nov 5, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Bigot?


----------



## idb (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.
> ...


How and why am I doing that?
Presumably, if I'm a Marxist I don't like any religion...so why would I want to replace one with another?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

idb said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


He's sensitive..


----------



## idb (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


Must be one o' them there Snowflakes I been hearing so much about.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

idb said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



I wonder where he gets his onesies?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.
> ...



Religion poisons everything.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 5, 2018)

mdk said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



This is the #1 tactic in WingerWorld.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.
> ...


Marxists...blah blah blah....Stalinists...yadda yadda....Comrade....hoochie choochie!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2018)

idb said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Islam is useful in your war to end America.

When they are no longer useful, you'll turn on them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Well, not everything can be the boon to the world Communism is....


----------



## idb (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Ah.
You seem to have put a lot of thought into this.
You must be the brains of the operation.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > God is the piece of shit for doing nothing,,,as usual.
> ...


Lol, so much for omnipotent and omniscient.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Christians are still the world's biggest cult...nothing to worry about there.
> ...


If you actually knew anything about Marxism instead of just parroting what your talking heads told you you would know they were pretty down on any religion, and that the Soviets had far more trouble with Islamic extremists than we ever have.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 5, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



WTF does that even mean? Yur stoopid.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 5, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leftist say........
> 
> Save your bullets against MS13 and the good men of their gangs.......for those evil Christians !


Ok kid, quote me a "leftist" saying that.

Or anything resembling that.  Just get close, any phrase saying anything about not killing gangmenbers so we can kill christians.

Or admit.you are talking outta yer ass like all conservitards.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 5, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist say........
> ...



This is just another Cult45 tantrum. They happen like snowflakes in a snowstorm.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


No proof eh? Weak...


----------



## theHawk (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



As opposed to your world view and beliefs that life is just a random occurrence without any meaning, and that nothing really matters.  A belief system that leads to apathy, leaving they way for tyranny to fester and eventually murder millions.  Great belief system.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Just because you invest emotions into a weak deity is no bases for a system of govt. the Christian leadership through history has been found to support every despotic govt. and forced tithing upon the masses.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Considering all the terrible things done in the name of various religions including christianity that is an extremely hypocritical statement.

Not to mention funny as hell.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Christianity is not a religion you dumb fuck


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Especially when they pray to the idols.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Lol!  That's hilarious!

So Islam isn't one either?

You gonna explain how water isn't wet next?


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Islam is a religious cult
Christianity is a faith 

Religion is man-made


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


yeah Catholicism is a faith...even with all the characters..


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Na, not really 
Catholics represent Catholics and only Catholics


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You are Thinking of the Catholic Church… They don’t represent Christianity


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

`
christianity has an overabundance of loonies these days:
`
`


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 6, 2018)

idb said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> ...



Too bad. Jesus is a Jew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


ORLY?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Life IS just a random occurrence.  But things still matter.  Don't know why you would jump from "random" to "meaningless".


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Lol, you can just ignore about 95% of what that idiot says.  I give him points for creativity since I think he makes most of it up on the fly but that's about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Jesus the conman?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Yea, Western civilization is just so terrible.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Only because of secularization, before it was no different than Islam.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


have you ever thought about how just how difficult it would be for a creature to walk out of a primordial swamp and type on a pc screen, and reason out those thoughts and put them into words.
Plus the muscle coordination alone and long with the thought and sight process involved as just being by chance?


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


All religions are man-made...

Christianity is a faith


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Meaningless attempted deflection.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

tyroneweaver said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


That's why it took 4 billion years.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Lol, it's a religion, made by man to control men.  Nothing more.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 6, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Na, not really


----------



## hadit (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> If you don't like your christians being killed then stop pushing your religion where it's not wanted.



Said that to a Muslim lately?


----------



## hadit (Nov 6, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



The last thing they will want to see is God showing up.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

hadit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like your christians being killed then stop pushing your religion where it's not wanted.
> ...


Every time they start trying to proselytize.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

K9Buck said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Oh, how fvcking christ like o f U


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...




Jesus is from Monterrey & he is trying to get to AmeriKKKa because the drug cartels are executing his family, and the Republicans & the 'Republican Jesus' don't want Jesus in AmeriKKKa


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



EXAMPLE: Trump 'claims' to be a Christian YET The Bible states, those that divorce & fornicate  WILL BURN IN HELL just like Trump.

See; there is still 'good news' even after the elections


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't mean a darn thing, "raised in the church". Most of America was raised in the church and doesn't know one darn thing about it.
> ...



So, who cares?


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...




Trump said his 'bone spurs' were sensitive & he couldn't serve in the US military


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Yes, I knew a lot of cupcakes like that. I managed to do just fine I did get shin splints so I couldn't become president...


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 6, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



So, Trump screwing around on all of his wives is a  (1) a religion (2) a  faith (3) a cult ?


----------



## MindWars (Nov 6, 2018)

GITMO  on Twitter

No there is no war on Christianity  it's just all a fkng conspiracy


----------



## MindWars (Nov 7, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



but you worship satan ,  that's a great excuse though.

Yet you believe it when they tell you life in space is the size of a cell that one can't see with the naked eye.

You believe  there are viruses that get you sick and  you can't see it


You feel that way because shallow minds are so hollow and so destroyed by fluoride and shit you dumbasses have no other dimensional connections, you have no soul left no sixth sense eft and that works out perfect because most ( keyword being most)  Trump haters are just like you yet you can't ee your own . reflection in everyone else whose a walking zombie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> If you actually knew anything about Marxism instead of just parroting what your talking heads told you you would know they were pretty down on any religion, and that the Soviets had far more trouble with Islamic extremists than we ever have.



Actually Creepazoid, the Soviets had very little trouble  with the Muzzie beasts. The Chechen Beslan attack was 2004, more than a decade after the fall of the USSR. You are ignorant and uneducated.  Lenin initially embraced many religious leaders, particularly Catholics, who had a lot of support  for the Bolshevik movement. Russian Orthodox was the official religion of Tsarist Russia, which angered Rome.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...




Did ThinkHatred train you to bark that and clap your flippers together like that?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 8, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Far more evil has been done in the name of the Communism you follow, Creepazoid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 8, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> EXAMPLE: Trump 'claims' to be a Christian YET The Bible states, those that divorce & fornicate  WILL BURN IN HELL just like Trump.
> 
> See; there is still 'good news' even after the elections



The Bible states that, does it shit fer brains? Care to post the verse?

*My name is Barack Obama: I like to suck cock & toss billions of dollars to Iranian terrorists to fund nuclear weapons.*


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > If you actually knew anything about Marxism instead of just parroting what your talking heads told you you would know they were pretty down on any religion, and that the Soviets had far more trouble with Islamic extremists than we ever have.
> ...


I'm gonna hafta stand by my point.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You aren't helping your case kid.  Democracy is not communism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Ignorance is your forte' that and dishonesty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




DERP

Just because you call it the "Democratic Republic of North Korea" doesn't make it a democracy, sploogy..


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

MindWars said:


> The global persecution of Christians continues to escalate dramatically, and yet the mainstream media in the United States is virtually silent about it.
> 
> Gunned Down For Believing In Christ: The Mainstream Media Is Silent As The Persecution Of Christians Escalates
> 
> Of course the US is silent ,  thei rmsm morons  have almost succeeded in pulling all their sheep into godless , democratic haters than any other time  in our life time.



Of course the mainstream media is silent.  Truth / reality doesn’t go along with their nonstop propaganda.

Intense persecution has been going on in other countries for many years now, in places like China (where there is a big underground church movement as well as the “government approved” churches), India, and of course in some Muslim countries.

It’s sad when atheists take the US as their example and mock and bash Christians when we bring up persecution. Because the reality is, it IS happening in many other parts of the world, and although it’s obviously not the same in the US,  we are going in that direction. The same sentiment is there, even if they can’t do as much about it yet.

I was just reading about what’s going on in China…  I knew that there was really bad persecution there, for a number of years.  But I heard that recently it has escalated.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 9, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Yeah but not in this case..


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Lol, you kids always fall back on the insults.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 9, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Duh fucking shit kid.  Whaddaya think I'm trying to tell you?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



You're trying to lie that you're not a Stalinist, when we all know you are.

Calling yourselves "democrat socialists" doesn't alter the fact that you are Marxists. Politically and economically, the shameful democrat party has a great deal in common with Mao Tse Tung. You have nothing at all in common with George Washington or Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You are incurably stupid.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Don't trip over that bottom lip, sploogy.


----------

